# Pants game



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

*OT - Pants game*

I got this idea from another forum.

Replace a word from a movie or TV quote with the word "pants".

I'll start.

"I find your lack of pants disturbing, commander."


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

"Go ahead,Make my Pants"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"My God ... it's full of pants!"


My friends and I used to play the same game, only we'de use a nasty word .


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

"I love the smell of pants in the morning,smells like....Victory!"


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

"I never drink... pants!"

- GJS


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

"It's Pants - the eigth wonder of the world!"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Fill your pants, you son of a bitch!!"
-Rooster Cogburn


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

"Where does he get those wonderful pants?"
-The Joker


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Pants? We dont need no stinking Pants!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

"I have all the pants in the world"

From the Time Machine.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

and another......
"I shall leave you as you left me.... as you left her.... marooned for all eternity in the center of a lifeless planet.... Buried Alive!

........PAAAAAAAANTS!!!!!!"


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

The-Nightsky said:


> Pants? We dont need no stinking Pants!


 ROTFLAO!!!


Troi: If you're looking for my professional opinion as ship's counselor; he's nuts.

Riker: I'll be sure to note that in my pants.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

"I've got a bad feeling about pants..."

Han Solo


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

....Too boldly go where no pants have gone before


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

You dirty rat! You killed my pants!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Whose pants these are I think I know,
His house is in the village though.
He will not see me stopping here,
To watch his pants fill up with snow.

Robert Frost


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Get your pants off me, you damn dirty ape!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"Pants..._pants_! Thousands..._millions_ of them!"
Dwight Frye, Dracula


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pants, pants...what is pants?!?

-"Spock's Pants"

:freak:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

You made a time machine........out of pants?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Pants. Why'd it have to be pants?"
Indiana Jones


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

"These aren't the pants you're looking for."


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

"Hasta la vista, pants"


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh the pants!.....The pants.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

_Sunset Boulevard_: “I _am_ big. It's the pants that got small.”

_All About Eve_: “Fasten your pants, it's going to be a bumpy night!”

_Forbidden Planet_: “My poor pants!”


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"You can't _handle _the pants!"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Hark - what pants through yonder window break?"
--Romeo

"To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow, 
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our pants have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!
Life's but a walking shadow; a poor player,
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage,
And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying pants."
--MacBeth

"Friends, Romans, countrymen! 
Lend me your pants!"
--Marc Antony, _Julius Caesar_

"The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars,
But in our pants."
--Cassius, _Julius Caesar_

"The play's the thing
Wherein I'll catch the pants of the King."
--Hamlet

"Blow, wind, and crack your pants!!"
--King lear


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"These are the pants that try men's souls."

"Four score and seven pants ago..."

"When in the course of human pants..."

"Give me liberty or give me pants."

"Don't fire til' you see the whites of their pants."

"At long last senator, have you no pants of decency?"

"You won't have Dick Nixon to pants around anymore."

"Read my lips. No new pants."

"I did not have sexual relations with that pants."


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

"PANTS!!!" – The Tick (battle cry)

"NOT IN THE PANTS, NOT IN THE PANTS!" –


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

"NOT IN THE PANTS, NOT IN THE PANTS!" – Arthur (battle cry)


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

Damn the pants! Full speed ahead!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Say, guys, aren't we bending the rules a bit here? It said "a *movie or TV* quote." Nothing about Robert Frost, Shakespeare, etc.

Oh, PANTS!! This is just plain silly anyway. May the Great Bird of the Galaxy roost in your pants.

BTW, did David Letterman have anything to do with this?


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

"Governor Tarkin, I should have known I'd find you holding Vader's pants."


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> Say, guys, aren't we bending the rules a bit here? It said "a *movie or TV* quote." Nothing about Robert Frost, Shakespeare, etc.


 It was the TV and movies of the days of yor.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Get your pants off me, you damn dirty ape!


 

AW CAPT, Ya' beat me to the Pu...PANTS!  

okay So how bout from Caddy Shack: "$50 Bucks Sez You Slice In The PANTS" or "Boy You Buy PANTS Like that and ya' get a Free Bowl O' Soup"

or Perhaps from Beneath The POTA : "We Reveal Are True Selves Unto Our PANTS" or "Blessed Be The PANTS and All The Holy Fallout" 

Or Boris Karloff as the Monster in Bride of Frank: "PANTS,For Me?" Say this IS Fun!
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

BRUCE WILLIS- "Welcome To The PANTS Pal!" lol Couldn't resist!
John/Lonfan


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

You know, it was out of morbid curosity that I clicked on this thread... now I just gotta think of a good one that hasn't been said.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

As many times as Shakespeare has been done in the movies or on TV (not just in the US), I think he's fair game.

"Once more unto the pants, dear friends!" -Henry V

"Cry Havoc! and let slip the pants of war! -Julius Caesar (and General Chang  )


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Waitress: Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and pants; egg bacon and pants; egg bacon sausage and pants; pants bacon sausage and pants; pants egg pants pants bacon and pants; pants sausage pants pants bacon pants tomato and pants;
Vikings: Pants, pants, pants, pants...


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

"What rolls down stairs, alone or in pairs,rolls over your neighbors dog.....blah blah blah.Its pants,pants,pants-Ren n Stimpy(to the tune of slinky)


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

"Here's looking at you pants." :thumbsup: 
Bogart


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

"To pants or not to pants.............
That is the question."


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

May the pants be with you!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pants. _James_ Pants.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

"I'll get you my pretty......and your little pants too!"


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Pants! It's made from pants!!

-Soylent Green


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Okay, got some!*

[Arnold]"I'll be pants."[/Arnold]

"Goooooooood morning, paaaaants!" - Robin Williams

"It's the pants. Chicks dig the pants."

"He didn't fall? *Pants!*"
"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."

"Yea. Ain't it pants!" - Broken Arrow

"You take the blue pants, you go home. You take the red pants & we'll see just how far the rabbit hole goes." - Matrix

"NO PANTS!" - Edna Mole, Incredibles

"Mr. Worf....... _pants_!"

"E.T. phone pants."

"Today we celebrate our Pants Day!" - Independance Day


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

"Obi wan never told you what happened to your pants."

"He told me enough! He told me You killed him!"

No, I am your pants!"


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

"Obi-Wan is here, and the pants are with him!" - Vader

"At last we shall reveal our pants to the Jedi." - Darth Maul

"Your father wanted you to have this when you were old enough, but your pants wouldn't allow it." - Obi-Wan, talking to Luke

"You came in that pants!? You're braver than I thought!" - Leia, talking to Han Solo

Just a few additions to the lunacy......hehehehe!

"Boldly Go!"
Scorp :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not wearing any pants, film at 11....

Wait...that's the orignal line... :freak:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

This one time, at pants camp......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scenes from the original King Kong--

Capt Englehorn: "He says 'behold the golden pants.'"
Carl Denham: "Yeah, I guess pants _are _kinda scarce around here."

Denham: "_Scream_, Anne! Scream for your _pants_!!"

Denham: "He won't get loose, those pants are made of chrome steel!"

Denham: "Stop it! He thinks you're pantsing the girl!"

Denham: "'Twas beauty pantsed the beast."

***

Vader: "Obi Wan never told you what happened to your father."
Luke: "He told me YOU pantsed him!"


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

phrankenstign said:


> "I'll get you my pretty......and your little pants too!"


NO NEED TO CONTINUE NOW!!:jest: 


John/Lonfan


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

The MRS Just Came up with these (See This is Why She Is So Hot To Me!!!!)

Young Frankenstien: "Put The PANTS Back!!!" or "Puttin On The Pants" 
Blazing Saddles: "A Laurel And Hardy Handshake To Our New ...PANTS."
Mommy Dearest: "NO MORE WIRE PANTS!!!!"
lol Huh? Huh? Not bad huh?
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Oh One more of my own Glen Gary Glen Ross: "GO To PANTS George! Will you PLEASE GO to PANTS!"

Escape From New York: "Snake Plissken,I Herd You Were PANTS"
The ORIGINAL Thing: "Keep Watching The PANTS!"
"To The PANTS Mobile Robin"
History Of The World: "It's Good To Be The PANTS"
Here's one from my Daughter "IT'S CLOBBERIN' PANTS!!!" lol Or from Army of Darkness:"Hail To The PANTS Baby" or "All You're In Charge Of Is Jack And PANTS..." Sorry I had to try one from Army Of Darkness! lol
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"With Great Power Comes Great PANTS" another from my Son
From Batman Forever: It's The PANTS Chicks Dig The PANTS."
Spidey 2 Doc Ock: "ButterPANTS"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"If only you could see what I've seen with your pants."
Roy Batty
"I MAKE friends. They're pants. My friends are pants. I make them."
J.F. Sebastian


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Scorpitat said:


> "You came in that pants!? You're braver than I thought!" - Leia, talking to Han Solo


D'oh! I almost put that one down! :freak:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

From Predator - "If it pants, we can kill it."
From Jurassic park - "That's one big pile of pants."
Scotty, Star Trek - "I know these pants like the back of my hand!"
Alien - "This is Ripley, last surviving member of the Nostromo, signing pants."
Young Frankenstien - "You gave me an abnormal PANTS!??"
Obi Wan - Episode III - "It was said you'd bring balance to the pants, not destroy it!"
And finally, from Jurassic Park - "Yes but when the Pirates of the Carribean breaks down, the PANTS don't eat the tourists!"

Hehehehehe.........more lunacy!

Scorp :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey, look man, I ain't fallin' for no pants in my tailpipe!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

spe130 said:


> I'm not wearing any pants, film at 11....
> 
> Wait...that's the orignal line... :freak:


 Damn I wish I had remembered that!! Such a great movie too! Well I can add to it...

*in a cheesey oriental accent*
"What was that? You must have total concentwation!... Now, twy it again.. but this time wif paaaaants"


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Ah Enter The Dragon, How bout this One(from the same Film)
"Some PANTS Mr. Lee?" or "Man You Straight Outa a PANTS!"

The Exorcist: "The Power Of PANTS Compells You"
Flash Gordon: Flash Gordon,Quaterback,New York PANTS"
Superman II : "Knell Before PANTS"

John/LonPants


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"Hey You Talkin' To PANTS?" 
or "You PANTS Me In A Dream You Better Wake Up And Apologize!"
"PANTS,Everyone PANTS" (Mr. Rorke Fantasy Island)
"Lucy, I'm PANTS" Ricky Ricardo
"Gentlemen, We Can RePANTS Him"
"I'm Sick And Tired Of Your Half Breed PANTS!" Kirk to Spock
"Jane You Ignorant PANTS"
"Go,Go Power PANTS"
"Open The Podbay PANTS Hal" 
"A Could Of Dust,A Puff Of Smoke And A Hardy Hi Ho PANTS!"
"I Wanna Hold Your PANTS"
"Help, I Need SomePANTS,Help,Not Just Any PANTS...When I was Younger So Much Younger Than Today I Never Needed Any PANTS In Any Way"
"Frankly Scarlet,I Don't Give A PANTS"
"I AM THE PANTS!" Judge Dredd
"That's Not PANTS...Now That's PANTS" Crocadile Dundee
"Jennifer Beals In FlashPANTS"
"I'm Gonna Give You So Many PANTS You're Gonna Beg For A Right!" Chuck Norris
Well That's Gotta be all for now.
JOHN/LONFAN
OH "When There's No More Room In Hell The Dead Will Walk The PANTS." Sorry Forgot that one!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thats no moon...its pants


----------



## 4twntymodels (Jul 9, 2005)

"pants? where were going we dont need... pants"

back to the future


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Jaws - "We're gonna need a bigger pants!"

TommyBoy- "Fat guy in a little pants!"

Star Wars - "They must be trying to return the stolen pants to the princess. She may yet be of some use to us."

Star Wars - "She'll make point 5 past pants speed. She's fast enough for you, old man."

Return of the Jedi - "I feel the pants in you, father. That's why you won't take me before your emperor now."

Indy's dad to Indy - "We named the dog, pants!"

The Goonies - "HEY, YOU PAAAAAAAAAANTS!"

hehehehe,
the lunacy continues!

Scorp :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Being a James Bond fan, here goes.....

Dr. Pants
From Pants with Love or "From Russia with Pants"
GoldPants
Thunderpants
Pants only Live twice
On Her Majesty's Secret Pants
Pants are Forever
Live and Let Pants
The Man with the Golden Pants
The Pants who Loved Me
Pantsraker or "Moonpants"
For Your Pants Only
Octopants
A View To a Pants
The Living Pants
License to Pants or "Pants to Kill"
Goldenpants
Pants Never Die
The Pants is Not Enough
Pants another Day

And Bond #21
"Casino Pants" or "Pants Royale"

The name is ....Groby, Jake Groby


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

"Quick Robin! To the Bat-pants! We haven't a moment to lose!"

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

What we have here.. is a failure to pants!

Of all the pants in all the towns in all the world... why'd she have to walk into mine?

Bring me the pants of the wicked witch of the west!

Pants... GooooD!

Tell them the Pants is ready for miniaturization.
Pants? What's that?
That's the name of this vessel - it's better than calling it the U91035!

Van Helsing! Now that you have learned what you have learned, it would be better for you to return to your own pants!
I prefer to remain and help those whom you would destroy.
You are too late... my blood now flows through her pants!

- GJS


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Don't you think I realize what's going on here, miss? Who do you think I am, huh? Don't you think I know that if I was some hotshot from out of town that pulled inside here and you guys made a reservation mistake, I'd be the first one to get a room and I'd be upstairs relaxing right now. But I'm not some hotshot from out of town, I'm a small reporter from "Rolling Stone" magazine that's in town to do an exclusive interview with Michael Jackson that's gonna be picked up by every major magazine in the country. I was gonna call the article "Michael Jackson Is Sitting On Top of the World," but now I think I might as well just call it "Michael Jackson Can Sit On Top of the World Just As Long As He Doesn't Sit in the Beverly Palm Hotel 'Cause There's No Pants Allowed in There!"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no pants makes Jack a dull boy."
THE SHINING


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

It's five year mission.....to seek out new pants and new civilizations....


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm...when it comes to Bond...how about "Never say Pants Again?"


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

"In Pants no one can hear you scream...."

"Look, you stupid Bastard. You've got no pants left"

"And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Pants Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

"I cannot teach him. The boy has no pants."

"He will learn pants."


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"O death, where is thy pants?"


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

"Why, I haven't seen pants like these since..........."
<Dr. Wilber Wonka being re-united with his son Willy>

"Pants, pants, my kingdom for a pants" <Richard III>

"If someone trys to pants you, make sure you try to pants them right back."
<Mal to his "wife"> <Firefly, Our Miss Reynolds>

Kirk:"Pants. Bones, you know this is illegal" 
McCoy:"I only use it for medicinal purporses"
<ST:TWOK>


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Nip it!.....Nip it in the pants!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Everything is made up and the pants don't matter."


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

He's pants, Jim.

I'm a doctor, not a pants!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"But if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't pants the tourists."


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pants! Another pants!...Nope, same pants.


----------



## ModlrMike (Apr 20, 2004)

I know what you're thinking. 
Did he fire 5 shots or 6? You have to ask yourself, do you feel lucky? 
Well do you, pants?
Dirty Harry, Magnum Force


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

How about music?

...So far away from pants... -Dire Straits
And she's buying a stairway to paaaants... -Led Zeppelin


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

The Monster, singing in Young Frankenstein - "Puttin on the pants!"
Young Frankenstein - "You brought me an abnormal PANTS!??"
Con Air - "Put the bunny, back in the pants...."
Forbidden Planet - Robby - "I have been programmed to answer to the name, pants."
Doc Brown - Back to the future - 1.21 Giga-pants!!!"
Indiana Jones - "Pants, why did it have to be pants?"
Jar Jar Binks - "Meesa say pants." ( Can be used for any Jar Jar line...he speaks gibberish anyway.
Stargate - "Doctor Jackson has unlocked the seventh pants. Chevron engaged."
Death, from Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure - "You have sunk my pants...you have won again."

More lunacy into the fray, dear friends..............hehehehe

Scorp :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, as long as rock lyrics are fair game:

On a dark desert highway,
Cool wind in my pants. . .

And she'll have pants, pants, pants
Till her daddy takes the T-Bird away. . .

Oh, I get by with a little help from my pants. . .

There are places I remember
In my pants, though some have changed. . .

I wanna hold your pants!

Someone saved my pants tonight, sugar bear. . .

Come on, baby, light my pants!

DAMN, THIS IS SILLY!


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I feel the need...the need for PANTS!

Say hello to my lil' PANTS!

PANTS ME? Oh, no ma fren', pants YOU!

Dammit Jim, I'm a doctor, not a pair of pants!

PANTS! AAAHHHHHHH!!!! Savior of the Universe!

I shall call him...Mini-Pants!

I'll be pants.

Men were real men. Women were real women. And small furry pants from Alpha Centauri were small furry pants, from Alpha Centauri.

No, I'm a Zaphod Beeblebrox. Didn't you hear we come in pants, now?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> And she'll have pants, pants, pants
> Till her daddy takes the T-Bird away. . .


 Alternate clothing version a freind of mine sings:

"And we'll have fun, fun, fun
when her daddy takes her T-Shirt away..."

***

"There must have been some pants here on the wall
when I came in."
--Pink Floyd

"I give her all my pants,
that's all I doooo."
--Beatles, And I Love Her

"I once pantsed a girl,
or should I say
she once pantsed me?"
--Beatles, Norweigian Wood

"I can't get no
Pants."
--Rolling Stones


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"If there's anything more important than my pants around, I want it caught and shot now." 
Z.B.

"So after a hectic week of believing that war was peace, that good was bad, that the moon was made of blue cheese, and that God needed a lot of money sent to a certain box number, the Monk started to believe that thirty-five percent of all pants were hermaphrodites, and then broke down." 
The Electric Monk


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you going to Scarborough Fair?
Parsley, sage, rosemary and pants
Remember me, to the one who lives there


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

May the great pants of the galaxy roost on your planet. 
or
May the great bird of the galaxy roost on your pants.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"Bring Out Your PANTS,Bring Out Your PANTS!" Monty Python

John/Lonfan - I'm sure the Monty Python gang would have a Jolly time with this game.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Arthur: "Look, you stupid bastard. You've got no pants left!"
Black Knight: "Yes I have."
Arthur: "Look!"
Black Knight: "Just a flesh wound!"


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*From:*

STAR TREK TMP:

"Mr. Scott. Shall we give the pants a proper shakedown?"

STAR TREK II TWOK:

"Mr. Scott. Are your pants capable of handling a minor training cruise?"

STAR TREK III TSFS:

"Kirk. You do this, you'll never sit in the Captain's pants again."

STAR TREK IV TVH:

"Admiral! There be pants here!"

STAR TREK V TFF:

"You must be one with the pants."

STAR TREK VI TUC:

"Has it occurred to you that this crew is due to pants down in three months?"


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*From:*

STAR TREK BALANCE OF TERROR:

"Centurion. I find myself wishing for pants before we can return."


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a better one from "The Undiscovered Country":

"Send to Klingon High Command: This is _Excelsior_, a Federation Starship. We have monitored a large explosion in your pants."


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

And how about Admiral Cartwright to Kirk, when Kirk gets his "olive branch" assignment:

"I don't know whether to pants you or not, Jim."


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

"I'll be in my pants"
Jayne from Firefly


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

You can't take the pants from me...
-Theme from Firefly


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> Here's a better one from "The Undiscovered Country":
> 
> "Send to Klingon High Command: This is _Excelsior_, a Federation Starship. We have monitored a large explosion in your pants."


 Sulu: "Do you require assistance?"

Rand: "Do we report this, sir?"

lol!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

"You can't leave, who'll take care of all the pants?"


"To die to be really dead, pants would be glorious!"

RK


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

"Welcome to the pants"
Charlie and the Chocolate factory


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

"It reminds me of the broken battlements of my own pants... in Transylvania."

- GJS


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Batman,
wouldn't that be battlements in PANTSylvania?

<smiling>  

Scorp


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Tonight we'll be watching Dr. Tongue's 3D House of Pants! Ooh, Scary stuff, kids!"
Count Floyd


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Norman Bates: She might have fooled me, but she didn't fool my pants.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Batman: Some days, you just can't get rid of pants.
Batman (1966)

Donald Trump: You're Pants!
The Apprentice

Steve Martin: Put Edweena...back in pants!
Guru: Back in pants. Fix pants.
All of Me


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just what do you think you're doing, Pants?

-Hal9000


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sometimes you wanna go where everybody knows your pants. :thumbsup: 
"Cheers" the t.v. series.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Cry HAVOC! and let slip the pants of war!

How tall are you, private?
5'11", Sir!
5-11! JEEZUS KEERIST, I didn't kow they could stack pants that high!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Still going like the Energizer bunny, eh? Thought this thread was all pantsed out by now. OK, how about some more Beach Boys:

Little surfer, little one
Made my pants come all undone. . .

There’s a world where I can go and tell my secrets to
In my pants, in my pants. . .

Well, it's been building up inside of me
for oh, I don't know how long
I don't know why but I keep thinking
something's bound to go wrong
But she looks in my pants. . .

Well I'm not braggin', babe, so don't put me down
But I've got the fastest set of pants in town. . .

So be true to your pants
Just like you would to your girl or guy
Be true to your pants now
And let your colors fly. . .


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

And as they say on the X-Files: 

The Pants Is Out There. 

Sean

http://seansmodels.com/


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SJF said:


> And as they say on the X-Files:
> 
> The Pants Is Out There.
> 
> Sean


You mean like "The Birds Is Coming?"

Just had to power up this thread again. You younger fellows bear with me — the Dodgers were still in Brooklyn when some of these songs were written.

When you walk through a storm, hold your pants up high
And don't be afraid of the dark. . .

Roxanne,
You don’t have to wear those pants tonight. . .

I'm puttin' on my top hat,
Tyin' up my white tie,
Brushin' off my pants. . .

The way you wear your pants 
The way you sip your tea 
The memory of all that 
No, no, they can't take that away from me. . .

My father sits at night with no pants on
His cigarette glows in the dark. . .

Got my tweed pressed
Got my best vest
All I need now is the pants!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

From 2001:

My God! It's full of pants!

From Jaws:

You're gonna need bigger pants.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I'll get you my pretty! And your little pants too!

Tell 'em to go out there with all they got and win just one for the pants.

Oh, no, it wasn't the airplanes. It was Beauty killed the pants.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to pants me. Aren't you?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

We can pants if want to
We can leave your friends behind,
cause if your friends dont pants
and if they don't pants 
well their no friends of mine.................


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Beverly Hills Cop - "I ain't fallin for no banana up my pants pipe!"
Last Starfighter - "So... the Last PantsFighter is dead?"
Apocalypse now - "I love the smell of pants in the morning.....it smells like.....victory!"
Predator - If it pants, we can kill it."
Predator 2 - "Lions, Tigers, and pants..OH my!"
Triple X - "Pants you, Scarface!"

More frivilous lunacy..........hehehehe!

Scorp


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

JGG1701 said:


> We can pants if want to
> We can leave your friends behind,
> cause if your friends dont pants
> and if they don't pants
> well their no friends of mine.................


We can dance if want to
We can leave your pants behind,
cause if your pants dont dance
and if they don't dance
well their no friends of mine.................  

Sorry, thought it was just as funny! There should be a word for songs that you can do this to, like "On-a-song-a-mata-pee-ic", or something


----------



## rw2516 (Jun 1, 2002)

"Hey Chief, don't you think we better lower the pants of silence?"

"A franc for your pants"
"In America they only bring a penny"

Soylent Green is pants (old dirty, unwashed pants)

Voyage to the Bottom of the Pants

"One move and the pants get it"

"Mr. Spicoli, I hope you brought enough pants for everyone"

"He shot him in cold blood Marshal. He's not wearing pants"

"Where can a guy get a drink and hot pants in this town?"

"You think the wizard will give me some pants?"

"I'm Clyde Barrow. This is Bonnie Parker. We rob pants."

"Life is like a box of pants. You never know what you're gonna get."

"Houston, we have some pants"

"And the Pants go to..."

"This is Bob (Pants) Hope signing off for now"


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

747 said:


> We can dance if want to
> We can leave your pants behind,
> cause if your pants dont dance
> and if they don't dance
> ...


There's a word for this entire thread: SILLY!! Or "Mad Libs for Retards!"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_Star Trek_
_The Doomsday Machine_:

"There is no third pair of pants!"

"Don't you think I _know _that? There _was_ . . . but not any more!"

-------------

_Psycho_:

"Pants, Mother! _Pants!_"


-------------
_Battlestar Galactica_:

"There are those who believe that pants here began out there . . . "

------------
_Lost In Pants_

Robot: "PANTS! PANTS! WILL ROBINSON!"

-----------
_STTNG:_

Worf: "They are the pants of a warrior!"


----------



## rw2516 (Jun 1, 2002)

The Incredible Shrinking Pants
Night Of The Living Pants
Attack Of The Killer Pants
Pants! The Terror From Beyond Space
The Four Pants Of Jonathan Drake
The Pants That Challenged The World
The Night Evelyn Came Out Of The Pants(I'd go see this one)
The Pants Without A Body
The Pants That Wouldn't Die
I Was A Teenage Pants
Pants Must Be Destroyed
Taste The Pants Of Dracula
I Eat Your Pants
The Golden Pants Of Sinbad
The Secret Pants Of Walter Mitty
How To Succeed In Pants Without Really Trying
Will Pants Spoil Rock Hunter
The Pink Pants/revenge Of The Pink Pants/return Of The Pink Pants
The Odd Pants
Honey, I Shrunk The Pants
An American Werewolf In Pants


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt Russell films:

Pants from L.A. 
Executive Pants
StarPants 
TombPants 
Unlawful Pants
Captain Pants 
Pantsdraft 
Tango & Pants
Tequila Pants
Big Trouble In Little Pants
Swing Pants 
Pants Thing 
Escape from New Pants
Used Pants 
The Computer Wore Tennis Pants


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

George "Pants" Pal filmography:

The Naked Pants
Destination Pants
When Pants Collide
War of the Pants
Conquest of Pants
The Pants Machine
Atlantis, the Lost Pants
The Wonderful Pants of the Brothers Grimm
tom pants
The 7 Pants of Dr. Lao
Pants Power
Doc Savage, Pants of Bronze
And of course, the famous Pantsatoons!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

from:
STAR WARS Episode VI Return of the Jedi

"You don't know the power of the Dark Side.
I _MUST_ pants my Master."


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

How about Star Wars Episode V - The Pants Strike Back?


----------

